# Scary



## Ranchroadbear (8 mo ago)

What's a good way to tame adults? Mine were grown when I got them and always run and hide if I come around. I Don like the ideal of starving them of food to get them to come to me.


----------



## Galactic (4 mo ago)

Just take your time. I work with mice of all ages and personalities, most warm up to you quick. Give them grain with some water on it they love that. Really gotta build the trust


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never tried to tame an adult but I have tamed some younger ones that were very wild. Lots of handling, take the odd nip and show no fear. Wear gloves if you have to until they figure a nip won't get them where they want. They can start to tame once you get past that. Don't know how that works with an adult but....give it a go.


----------

